# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Подарок от mail.ru

## ScratchyClaws

пришло по мэил агенту  - 



> 05.01.2007 19:48:02 Вероника Скворцова: Привет!
> 5 долларов на счет мобильного телефона в подарок от компании Mail.Ru
> _http://mobilebonus.by.ru


открывается сайт жутко похожий на мэил ру (или там сам мэил-ру в отдельном фрейме? надо поглядеть внимательней) наверху сообщение в рамочке  - 



> Подарок от компании Mail.Ru
> 
> 100 бесплатных минут разговоров с мобильного телефона
> 
> Отправьте SMS сообщение 00480984383 на короткий номер 1717 и получите в подарок 100 бесплатных минут разговоров с мобильного на все мобильные телефоны вашей тарифной зоны*.
> 
> Бонус на один номер телефона можно активировать только 1 раз.
> 
> * SMS сообщение не тарифицируется
> ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CKYHC

Quidquid id est, timeo Danaos et dona ferentes.

----------


## Палыч

Ты не выпендривайся, ты перевод давай.  :Smiley:   :Wink: 
Quidquid id est, timeo Danaos et dona ferentes – что бы то ни было, но я боюсь данайцев и дары приносящих. (слова троянского жреца Лаокоона по поводу деревянного коня, подаренного данайцами (греческое племя), взявшими Трою.

----------


## Ego1st

> отдельном фрейме


ага в нём самом=))

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Быстро прикрыли сайтик)))
Видать не только мой МЧ хостерам пожаловался

----------


## Moosipoos

Сегодня мне такую хрень прислали!  только там типа 1000 рублей на телефон! Блин обнаглели уже(((

----------


## wise-wistful

А сайтик предлагают посетить 


> _http://mobilebonus.by.ru


 или другой?

----------

